# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  [Coldfusion] Problme de comportement des *.cfm

## DarkOcean

Bonjour,

Je souhaite dcouvrir Coldfusion et je cherche des tutoriaux, passant de l'installation du serveur (avec Apache) et le langage en lui-mme.

Si vous avez des liens, des documents ou toute information utile, merci de m'en parler.

Mon gros problme actuellement rside dans l'interpretation des fichiers CFM.
J'ai install Coldfusion MX 6.1 avec Apache 2 et au lieu d'afficher les pages CFM, il arrive souvent que mon navigateur tlcharge le fichier *.cfm.

Je ne comprend pas, d'autant que le fichier httpd.conf contient la config de Coldfusion.

----------


## moumoule17

ooops !
derniere chance , regarde la :

http://www.macromedia.com/support/co...ial_index.html

c'est en anglais par contre !!!!!!

 ::wink::

----------


## DarkOcean

Pour ceux que a intresse, j'ai quand mme trouv un tutorial plutt intressant:
http://www.applayit.com/coldfusion/

Par contre, j'ai toujours le mme problme. Dans l'administration, il se passe ceci:
- http://127.0.0.1/CFIDE/Administrator/
Ce lien marche nikel

- http://127.0.0.1/CFIDE/Administrator/index.cfm
Avec ce lien, mon navigateur me propose de tlcharger le fichier index.cfm

Personne ne sait ce qu'il se passe? 
Merci

----------


## DarkOcean

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais le problme s'est rsolu tout seul... Bah tant que a marche, mieux vaut pas chercher.

----------


## wilsakovi

J'ai toujours eu ce  problme lorsque j'installe coldfusion avec le serveur apache. Mais d'habitude, lorsque je redemarre la machine (juste  la fin de l'installation), le problme se resoud. Je pense qu'il  un serveur qui doit tre redemarrer qui cause le pb

----------


## ilood

Salut,




> http://127.0.0.1/CFIDE/Administrator/


Au passage, ce genre de lien ne nous sert  rien  :;): 
C'est comme si tu indiquait localhost, c'est l'adresse de boucle locale.

----------


## jharah

J'ai galement ce problme, mais moi rien y fait. J'ai essay plein de trucs, et j'ai aussi vrifier toutes les config (httpd.conf). Si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il se passe, ce serait sympa de rpondre. Merci.

A+

----------


## tcorcy

Pour Apache, il existe un module (connecteur) pour faire fonctionner ColdFusion MX. Il est livr avec la version 6.1.

----------

